
Facebook was down - sgloutnikov
https://www.facebook.com/
======
bombtrack
Obviously anyone can "take credit" for things like this, but if this[1] is
true, then jesus.

Edit: Since it's topical, I enjoy listening to Chuck Rossi in interviews or
presentations. Releng 2014 - Keynote 1: Chuck Rossi, Release Engineering,
Facebook Inc. | Talks at Google [2]

[1]
[https://twitter.com/lizardmafia/status/559963134006292481](https://twitter.com/lizardmafia/status/559963134006292481)
[2] [http://youtu.be/Nffzkkdq7GM?t=4m39s](http://youtu.be/Nffzkkdq7GM?t=4m39s)

~~~
eridius
I gotta say I'm finding it hard to accept their word that they're responsible
for Facebook. I haven't paid much attention but I'm under the impression that
they primarily just deal in DDoS's and other crude attacks, and I have a hard
time imagining that they could cause a large enough DDoS to affect the massive
juggernaut that is Facebook. Especially since Facebook just came back up and
is now perfectly responsive and showing no signs of being under strain.

~~~
thrownaway2424
Yeah, it doesn't seem like a DoS since facebook was reachable and serving
error pages, and instagram was reachable and serving blank pages. It _does_
seem like an intrusion or other security incident though because I'd be
surprised to learn that instagram shares lots of critical infrastructure with
facebook. It seems more likely that someone hit the panic button for both
sites.

~~~
eridius
Some sort of security incidence does seem more plausible than a DDoS, although
I can't think of what would affect Facebook, Instagram, Tinder, Hipchat, and
AIM simultaneously. I'm also having a hard time imagining what sort of
security incident would result in Facebook deliberately shutting down their
web presence, even for a few minutes. And all of the other potential attacks,
such as DNS or CDN, seems like it a) wouldn't affect everyone simultaneously,
and b) wouldn't even work because sites like Facebook don't have a single
point of failure, there's always backups and backups for the backups.

~~~
seanmofo
Instagram runs within the Facebook data centers. They had some challenging
scaling issues within Amazon Web Services and moved their code base to
Facebook's infrastructure.

------
binoyxj
Official update: "Facebook and Instagram experienced a major outage tonight
from 22:10 until 23:10 PST. Our engineers identified the cause of the outage
and recovered the site quickly. You should now see decreasing error rates
while our systems stabilize. We don't expect any other break in service. I'll
post another update within 30 mins. Thank you for your patience."
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/39399836411226...](https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/393998364112264/)

~~~
kevan
"The issue was resolved at 23:10 PST and the site stabilized shortly
afterwards. Our internal and external monitoring shows that API requests are
being served with normal latency and error rates, in all geographic regions.
We are sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused you and the users of
your apps."

No hints there, guess we'll just have to wait for a full post-mortem to come
out.

------
alexbate
BBC[1] are reporting it was a "configuration problem", no hack

[1]
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30996928](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30996928)

~~~
danepowell
"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by a
configuration problem."

------
sandworm
Update from Facebook:

"Current State: Fix Pushed

Facebook and Instagram experienced a major outage tonight from 22:10 until
23:10 PST. Our engineers identified the cause of the outage and recovered the
site quickly. You should now see decreasing error rates while our systems
stabilize. We don't expect any other break in service. I'll post another
update within 30 mins. Thank you for your patience."

[https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/39399836411226...](https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/393998364112264/)

Might not be a hack! Might just be weather in Boston:

"Akamai (provider for FB, Instagram and so on) claims to be down due to power
outage. #LizardSquad claims to have hacked them. Get popcorn."

[https://twitter.com/petterkarlsson/status/559975340526014464](https://twitter.com/petterkarlsson/status/559975340526014464)

------
djacobs
I restarted my modem and router _two times_ before I realized that the network
was fine and that it was just Facebook that was down. Props to their ops team
for uptime that is so reliable.

~~~
RandallBrown
I haven't seen Facebook go down in years. I wonder if this is going to be a
_big deal_.

~~~
jmtame
I'm wondering how much revenue gets lost every minute that Facebook is down.
It has to be in the tens of thousands.

Edit: someone wrote this below in the comments, which came to $400 per second
of downtime. Ouch.

~~~
semi-extrinsic
For comparison, the cost of downtime for a single oil rig is on the order of
$100 per second. Petrobras, as an example, operates 70 rigs and has a market
cap of $125 billion. Facebook has a market cap of $216 billion.

(source for cost: Cormorant Alpha shutdown in 2013)

Edit: misplaced parenthesis => my first number was way off, $70 000 vs $100.
Redid analysis, made mental note not to do math before coffee intake.

~~~
timmaxw
[http://www.offshoreenergytoday.com/cormorant-alpha-
shutdown-...](http://www.offshoreenergytoday.com/cormorant-alpha-shutdown-
costs-10-mln-per-day-uk/) estimates that the Cormorant Alpha shutdown cost
$10,000,000/day, or about $100/second. That figure comes from multiplying the
oil production (90,000 barrels/day) by the oil price ($110/barrel). Where did
you get the $70,000/second figure from?

~~~
semi-extrinsic
Gah, misplaced a parenthesis. You are correct. I shouldn't do math before I've
had coffee.

------
austinl
It's interesting to see how Facebook downtime has a huge effect on Internet
traffic – there's a Guardian report where they share their referral data while
Facebook was down for 31 minutes (the longest outage in 4 years):

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/19/facebook-u...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/19/facebook-
unavailable-longest-outage-four-years)

------
MalcolmDiggs
Quick, Google+ Engineers: take it down too! You don't want to fall behind.

~~~
prostoalex
Gmail is 502'ing for me.

~~~
fuzzywalrus
Gmail seems to be in working order

------
foxhedgehog
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com)

It's not just you! [http://facebook.com](http://facebook.com) looks down from
here.

~~~
kenrick95
There's a shorter link

[http://isup.me/facebook.com](http://isup.me/facebook.com)

~~~
gemma
It's about quality, not quantity.

[http://wheresitup.com/results/54c732d88c3dcf8416232c91](http://wheresitup.com/results/54c732d88c3dcf8416232c91)

------
justindocanto
All the 'is it down' websites are slowly going down with people searching for
it.

------
foofoobar
"This was not the result of a third party attack but instead occurred after we
introduced a change that affected our configuration systems. We moved quickly
to fix the problem, and both services are back to 100% for everyone." \-
Facebook spokesperson [1]

[1]
[https://twitter.com/blakeyblogs/status/559995252485140480](https://twitter.com/blakeyblogs/status/559995252485140480)

------
flaie
Akamai, the CDN used by Facebook went down before Facebook for me this
morning:
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/akamaihd.net](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/akamaihd.net)

~~~
clarkm
Looking through the customer list, most other sites seem to be working fine:

[http://www.akamai.com/html/customers/customer_list.html](http://www.akamai.com/html/customers/customer_list.html)

I wonder what makes FB and Instagram different?

~~~
fivedogit
Akamai has several different networks, one for streaming media, one for
regular http, and one for https. They also have an S3-like storage system and
a DNS service. Some customers are configured with several of these offerings
at once, so it's hard to know which, if any, experienced problems and led to
the outages.

Honestly, I doubt it was an Akamai issue. If Akamai experienced network
problems, dozens or hundreds of sites would be affected. If an Akamai config
issue (ie human error) were to blame, then it would probably only affect one
site, not several. Neither FB nor Akamai is dumb enough to push multiple site
changes at once.

------
munirusman
How much revenue are they losing every second?

~~~
gburt
$7.87 billion in 2013 / 365 days / 24 hours / 60 minutes / 60 seconds is about
$250 a second.

Edit: using more up to date data:

$3,300,000,000 in the 3rd quarter of 2014 / (365/4) / 24 / 60 / 60 = $418.58

~~~
munirusman
$1.5M an hour!!!

But considering this is not the peak time in North America, it's should be
little less.

~~~
together_us
But here in India and the rest of Asia, people wake up to Facebook. You can't
ignore that.

~~~
q_no
In Asia Facebook isn't that big, they also have other social services

------
typon
Is the API down as well? I imagine thousands of websites and apps rely on
Facebook being up.

~~~
webo
Yes, can't use log-in with Facebook.

------
noobermin
I've always thought how strange it is when people notice and make such a big
deal about facebook being down or accessible. It's almost as if fb has become
a public utility or something.

As others have remarked, one way one can interpret this is it is a testament
to their ops' exceptional ability as engineers that such downtime is so
noticeable.

~~~
jhildings
>It's almost as if fb has become a public utility or something.

Well thats what Zuckerberg answered a user to the question "Why Facebook
wasn't cool anymore". He didn't want it to be cool , but more like a digital
utility like water or electricity

~~~
bobbykjack
The trouble with that analogy is that water and electricity (just about) are
absolutely essential to our day-to-day lives; a specific social media site
isn't. Facebook needs to appeal to the trend to keep in business. Hugely
popular social networking sites have failed in the past, precisely when
they've fallen out if fashion.

------
anant90
[http://youtu.be/qpNNa_Mokok?t=10s](http://youtu.be/qpNNa_Mokok?t=10s)

------
th0br0
Even the fbcdn / akamai part seems to be down (an error occured while
processing your request) ... funny

------
pmalynin
Hmm, interestingly enough Faceboook today "has complied with a Turkish court
order demanding the blocking of a page it said offended the Prophet Muhammad."
[0]

[0]
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30982556](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30982556)

------
overworkedasian
This doesnt look right:

whois facebook.com @8.8.8.8

Whois Server Version 2.0

Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered with many
different competing registrars. Go to
[http://www.internic.net](http://www.internic.net) for detailed information.

FACEBOOK.COM.DISABLE.YOUR.TIMELINE.NOW.WITH.THE.ORIGINAL.TIMELINE-REMOVE.NET
FACEBOOK.COM.GET.ONE.MILLION.DOLLARS.AT.WWW.UNIMUNDI.COM
FACEBOOK.COM.LOVED.BY.WWW.SHQIPHOST.COM
FACEBOOK.COM.MORE.INFO.AT.WWW.BEYONDWHOIS.COM
FACEBOOK.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM FACEBOOK.COM

To single out one record, look it up with "xxx", where xxx is one of the
records displayed above. If the records are the same, look them up with "=xxx"
to receive a full display for each record.

>>> Last update of whois database: Tue, 27 Jan 2015 06:56:04 GMT <<<

~~~
axaxs
Appears to return hosts with name starting with search term, which doesn't
make a lot of sense but has likely always been the case. Also @ flag is a dig
thing, not whois.

------
pkorzeniewski
That's why I can't comprehend companies using SaaS solutions like Slack or
HipChat for something as crucial as internal communication, that requires a
connection to an external server to work. What's even more scary is the data
leakage risk - with DDoS you know when something bad happens, because the
service simply doesn't work, but with data leakage how can you tell? Every
single conversation stored on a 3rd party server. It's ridiculous. Yes,
they're well protected, but it's also much more inviting for hackers - once
you breach it, you gain a massive amount of sensitive data about thousands of
companies... Well, it seems nice UI and 3rd app integrations are more
important than security and reliability these days I guess.

~~~
randomsearch
If you are, say, a startup with sensitive information being discussed in an
IRC server that you run, do you really think your data would be more secure
then? Keep in mind that you can't afford a security expert (or your own time)
to admin your system if you're a small business.

As for reliability, I've been using Slack for months without a single outage.
If it went down for a day, the impact would be minimal -- I'd just use email
and communicate less for that one day. Or I'd switch to another provider. Big
deal.

~~~
pkorzeniewski
How about P2P connections, so nothing leave your company's internal network,
because why should it? It's the most secure and reliable solution, but even
running an IRC server on a local machine is so easy that you don't need an
admin.

~~~
randomsearch
Easy, yes. But very secure? No.

------
brunorsini
yes. the fact that it feels so weird is testimony to their server eng team

~~~
daeken
It really is. Facebook is far from bug-free, but I'm a near-constant user and
this is the first time in a _long_ time that I can recall it going down
completely. I'll be really surprised if it lasts more than an hour, at most.

------
Hexcles
Facebook did go down before, but _not_ like this time. I tried to ping many
IPs of Facebook, all even failed to reach. Can be a sign of DDoS.

Anyway, if that is true, people have to take it really seriously this time.

------
sandworm
I mean, like, WOW. If they have done this we all must give them props for
ambition.

Forget Sony. Nobody outside of hollywood bigwigs were impacted by that. But
Facebook? The US government is going to go nuts. I hope lizardsquad are
driving drone-proof cars.

Facebook is now back online for me on my home connection (BC Canada) and every
Tor node I try. Either the attack is over or FB has fought back.

------
sidcool
WhatsApp wasn't affected. It still runs on its own infrastructure it seems.
And this might be common knowledge, but not to me.

------
markthethomas
I can get back on; able to see posts from hours ago, noting within 5 hours-
ish. Anyone with an ops background able to give a JS eng who has no ops
experience like myself a glimpse into what bringing services back online like
that looks like? No experience with ddos mitigation techniques

------
fugyk
Facebook status[1] on this seems dry. Hoping to see a tech blog post soon on
this issue.

[1]
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/39399836411226...](https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/393998364112264/)

------
quillo
Nanog is asleep, but Ausnog might shed some light on it:
[http://lists.ausnog.net/pipermail/ausnog/2015-January/029463...](http://lists.ausnog.net/pipermail/ausnog/2015-January/029463.html)

------
rurban
Looks more like a "SW update gown wrong" scenario. People reported problems a
few days before already, empty timelines and such. They roll out incremently.
Those kind of problems quickly affect the backends.

------
vayarajesh
They are saying it was human error by facebook and hence the outage.. but how
come other apps like hipchat and tinder were also down? can't be co-incidence.

------
thangh9
FYI
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/facebookdown?src=tren](https://twitter.com/hashtag/facebookdown?src=tren)

------
logotype
The only subdomain working is:
[http://newsroom.fb.com](http://newsroom.fb.com) and hosted by wordpress.com

------
DigitalSea
Yep. Down for me in Queensland, Australia as well (Facebook and Instagram). It
is situations like this that give people a much needed break from social media
(myself included). You don't realise just how much of a stranglehold (some
more than others) that it has over you until you can't actually use it.
Downtime for a site as big as Facebook is rare, but it happens, especially
when your infrastructure isn't solely controlled by you (content distribution
networks come to mind).

------
joshhagler
Just tweeted

"@LizardMafia: More to come soon. Side note: We're still organizing the @MAS
email dump, stay tuned for that."

------
vladmiller
Oh no, I just got used to React.js/Flux

------
vanadium
According to Twitter, Facebook falling in the dead of night does in fact make
(about a few million) sounds.

~~~
jedrek
There is no dead of the night on a platform with users all over the world.
Maybe when it's midday over the pacific, but not even then.

~~~
vanadium
Let's suspend disbelief in the name of a stretch joke.

------
zaporozhets
Perhaps it's a good time to re-think our dependence on facebook for 'cheat'
SSO.

~~~
sliverstorm
... because they haven't reached five nines? Because your own privately hosted
authentication system _will_?

------
dnohr
Yes, it's also down in SE Asia

------
gregthompsonjr
Bet it has something to do with this damn snowstorm. I want this season to be
over with!

~~~
ptasci67
But [http://aws.amazon.com/](http://aws.amazon.com/) and
[http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/](http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/) seem to
be up so some devops work needs to be done here!

------
feroz1
Still shows Facebook is pretty popular given the widespread news its outage
has caused!

------
taubi19
I wonder how many people are calling their isp call centers right now ;)

------
rdlecler1
One of our vendors crashed which hung out site. Damn counterparty risk!

------
umair-a
yep, even ping fails. even though historically it use to work.
[https://bitneer/facebook.com/ping/](https://bitneer/facebook.com/ping/)

~~~
SpaceInvader
where's .com? ;-)

~~~
umair-a
sorry about that :)
[https://bitneer.com/facebook.com/ping/](https://bitneer.com/facebook.com/ping/)
working now of course.

------
WillNotDownvote
Instagram too, apparently. Are they sharing crucial infrastructure?

~~~
philip1209
[http://instagram-
engineering.tumblr.com/post/89992572022/mig...](http://instagram-
engineering.tumblr.com/post/89992572022/migrating-aws-fb)

------
webo
It doesn't help to link to the website when it is already down.

~~~
jtreminio
Traffic sent from HN is but a drop in a bucket the size of a dump truck for
facebook.

------
vayarajesh
Even instagram seems down

~~~
grejdi
Makes sense. They share the same data centers. See: [http://instagram-
engineering.tumblr.com/post/89992572022/mig...](http://instagram-
engineering.tumblr.com/post/89992572022/migrating-aws-fb)

------
tempodox
Funny how an outage of something as pointless as facebook generates this
humongous comment count. But then, some source material for
[http://www.lamebook.com](http://www.lamebook.com) may have been lost...

~~~
neotek
I don't get how anyone could think that Facebook, a platform that has
literally defined a paradigm shift in the way people communicate across the
planet, could be genuinely considered pointless.

It's okay not to like Facebook, and there are many good reasons to be
sceptical about them as a company, but to call them pointless is so utterly
myopic that it beggars belief.

~~~
tempodox
I was calling fb pointless from my own point of view. Obviously, lots of
people disagree, otherwise it wouldn't have gotten that big. And I’m sure that
every single user has their (valid) opinion on what “the point” of fb is for
them. But as far as I'm concerned, I'll still call it pointless — no offence.

------
AJNDL
That'll teach you to not rely on FB to sign in to Spotify.

------
sekasi
Back up now. Total downtime around 55 minutes that I could see.

------
sidcool
It's down for me as well (11:50 AM IST) in Mumbai, India.

------
jaysonelliot
I feel strangely _free_.

Perhaps this is a sign that I should go back to blocking myself from Facebook
with StayFocusd.

Kind of sad that I needed this kick in the backside, but I'll take this as an
opportunity to reclaim empty calories and wasted time.

~~~
code_duck
Might as well take a first step to ignoring facebook. I've spent more than my
fair share of time on the site in the past few years. While it's been
productive overall in terms of professional and personal networking, I could
have achieved as much with 10% of the time if I focused solely on the
productive aspects. Two weeks ago I decided I could do without endless
pointless conversations with vague colleagues, being updated on largely
irrelevant minute details and thoughts of people I don't actually know, and
and endless stream of low quality news links. I deactivated my account for a
week and then reactivated it but only visit once a day at most. My quality of
life certainly has not decreased!

------
jpgvm
Back up now. Will be good to read the postmortem on this one.

------
t3ra
Lizard squad associated account just tweeted this
[https://twitter.com/LizardMafia/status/559963134006292481](https://twitter.com/LizardMafia/status/559963134006292481)

------
siranen
True fact is that in each country it was randomly shut down

------
tannerc
As of 11:12 PM PST Facebook and Instagram are back online.

------
Hengjie
Meanwhile world's productivity goes up substantially.

~~~
Gigablah
Not with everyone constantly refreshing

------
vaidik
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zueam1oq3sdzv36/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zueam1oq3sdzv36/Screenshot%202015-01-27%2011.54.49.png?dl=0)

~~~
clarkm
Charge your battery!

------
mironathetin
"Facebook was down"

So what?

------
Shrugs
Looks like a classic Stack Snowverflow error to me.

------
philip1209
Expensify is having issues too:

[http://status.expensify.com/](http://status.expensify.com/)

I feel like this is more the norm rather than an exception for them at this
point, though.

------
ubersync
I can't wait to know the reason behind this.

~~~
vladmiller
Looks like cdn or part of their network routers failed, because mobile apps
for instagram and facebook work fine

------
arasmussen
Back up for me, showing an error page now though.

------
zht
wonder if this has to do with the storm near IAD?

------
avnerner
Seems facebook is back. a total of 55 min or so.

------
arrowgunz
It's down from here - Bay Area, California.

------
dgabriel
No one has anything else to do tonight, I guess.

------
evjan
Instagram as well

~~~
bhaai
Looks like they share some infrastructure with facebook. Whatsap web and app
works though :)

------
philip1209
Facebook back online in SF as of 7:09 GMT

------
andydev
Facebook seems to be back online for me.

------
alecsx6
It's down in Eastern Europe too.

------
keyle
This post might as well be a poll...

------
vayarajesh
with malaisian airlines getting hacked its making me think what if the ISIS
got it to facebook?

~~~
timpattinson
Very unlikely. The attack on Malaysia Airlines was a hijacking of the DNS, not
an actual hack on the website. Plus with the reosurces fb dedicates to
security, they have a much better chance of finding 0days than some
terrorists.

------
thienchu
Looks like they're back online

------
Yuioup
Something to do with the blizzard?

------
milankragujevic
Yep down for me too from Serbia.

------
stevewilhelm
Over the last fifteen years, when ever I have experienced intermittent Web
access, I try www.cisco.com.

It has never been down. Ever.

------
fapjacks
The post mortem is going to be very interesting. It's Facebook, not like a
Freenode server or something.

------
bigphishy
And with it millions of widgets and like buttons suddenly vanish from their
webpages. Good riddance I say!

------
ohmygeek
Instagram is down as well!

------
pirate21
Here in Brazil is Down,Facebook, Tinder, Instagram, AIM and HipChat suffer
decline worldwide! D:

~~~
pirate21
[http://check-host.net/check-http?host=facebook.com](http://check-
host.net/check-http?host=facebook.com)

------
vaidik
Seems like they are back up now. 100% HA is a myth, for even those who can
afford it.

------
ankit-mehta
It's Up and Running. All the websites are accessible now.

------
EtienneK
South African here - Down for me too.

------
pirate21
here in Brazil, Facebook, Tinder, Instagram, AIM and HipChat suffer decline
worldwide! D:

------
abm91
Welp...that escalated quickly.

------
nurettin
down here (in Turkey) and surprisingly, it isn't the government this time!

------
ioseph
Annd it's back up again

------
plumeria
Down here (Central America)

------
egil
Up again here from Norway.

------
pskittle
It's working for me

------
phpfour
Down from Bangladesh !

------
crgt
Back up for me again

------
mhr_online
Confirmed, from Iran

------
toephu2
instagram and facebook down as of this posting

------
unimaxlin
Its down in India

------
ved_a
Yes (from India)

------
fredkelly
It's back!

------
datboitom
Yes

------
babo
down in Norway

------
bigstueyc
back up

------
D_Guidi
yep

------
willidiots
Let's all have a moment of contemplation & relaxation on behalf of those poor
souls on-call...

~~~
max0563
They are brave men and women for sure.

------
arunabh010
down in Singapore

------
ujuc
yes, @korea

------
borgchick
yup

------
gbachik
OH MY GOD

------
ujuc
yes @korea

------
munirusman
yes

------
mirceagoia
Down for me too.

------
wallzb
yes

------
leowinterde
yes

------
goran216
yeah

------
doaluke
yes

------
evjan
Yup

------
Colargol
yes (Central Europe)

------
greenvaio
Lizard squard???

------
ookblah
one of the comments in thenextweb article is going nuts on the upvote/like

------
pavelow
Affirmative

------
andreasen
yes - Sydney, 5:59pm

------
goran216
Yeah

------
wsidell
Instagram is also down

------
TheAceOfHearts
Seems Facebook isn't very webscale!

------
phragg
what's facebook?

------
dnohr
Yep, it's down here in SE Asia too

------
greenvaio
DOWN for me too.

------
rbosinger
Ok they're back for me in Alberta! What a wild ride. I pooped everywhere.

------
mhomde
Somewhere in the world Jesse Eisenberg is throwing an epic fit

------
unimaxlin
ISIS hacked into facebook network ?

~~~
dudus
are you joking or do you actually have any basis for this suspicion?

------
hyperreality
Yup. Down.

[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com)

------
rbosinger
I blame global warming. Them servers were too hot I betcha.

------
jacko0
Yea, it could be Lizard Squad.
[https://twitter.com/LizardMafia](https://twitter.com/LizardMafia). Facebook,
Instagram, Tinder, AIM, Hipchat #offline #LizardSquad

~~~
yaeger
Or it could be a power issue brought on by this little bigger than average
blizzard that will hit the Boston area the hardest where, incidentally, Akamai
is located.

But sure, couple of script kiddies might be responsible as well. It's usually
one or the other.

------
niubility
Was completely dead in Australia. Down on both my local ISP and VPN to the
National Research network. It was not a DNS issue as the IP Address is the
same as it was during the outage.

"Host unreachable", maybe they took out the load-balancer?

\- traceroute to star.c10r.facebook.com (2a03:2880:f00c:6:face:b00c:0:2)

1 _redacted_ 2 ge-1-0-0.bb1.a.syd.aarnet.net.au (2001:388:1:5001::1) 107.649
ms 91.569 ms 91.814 ms 3 ae9.pe2.brwy.nsw.aarnet.net.au (2001:388:1:88::1)
91.981 ms 92.822 ms 103.957 ms 4 ae5.pe1.brwy.nsw.aarnet.net.au
(2001:388:1:87::1) 92.447 ms 93.29 ms 101.182 ms 5
et-1-1-0.pe1.rsby.nsw.aarnet.net.au (2001:388:1:66::1) 94.606 ms 109.654 ms
91.987 ms 6 et-0-3-0.nsw-msct-bdr1.aarnet.net.au (2001:388:1:a3::2) 96.119 ms
92.032 ms 92.57 ms 7 6453.syd.equinix.com (2001:de8:6::6453:1) 99.204 ms
111.52 ms 190.499 ms 8 if-xe-0-3-1.3.thar1.1MH-Sydney.ipv6.as6453.net
(2405:2000:ffd0::a) 90.392 ms 90.862 ms 92.174 ms 9
if-3-0-0.2.core1.PV4-Piti.ipv6.as6453.net (2405:2000:ffd0::1a) 232.07 ms
210.376 ms 163.293 ms 10 if-xe-3-1-1.10.tcore1.TV2-Tokyo.ipv6.as6453.net
(2405:2000:ffb::22) 191.668 ms 200.129 ms 226.642 ms 11 if-
ae2.2.tcore2.TV2-Tokyo.ipv6.as6453.net (2001:5a0:2200:300::2) 192.905 ms
191.953 ms 201.681 ms 12 if-ae6.2.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.ipv6.as6453.net
(2405:2000:ffa0:100::49) 288.696 ms 279.671 ms 269.912 ms 13 if-
ae11.2.thar1.SVQ-Singapore.ipv6.as6453.net (2405:2000:300:100::d) 264.938 ms
264.522 ms 266.912 ms 14 2405:2000:300:100::16 (2405:2000:300:100::16) 354.279
ms 349.7 ms 389.75 ms 15 ae2.bb02.sin1.tfbnw.net (2620:0:1cff:dead:beef::84c)
349.649 ms 348.205 ms 347.904 ms 16 ae0.bb01.hkg1.tfbnw.net
(2620:0:1cff:dead:beef::1bdc) 349.552 ms 356.726 ms 348.74 ms 17
be6.bb01.pdx1.tfbnw.net (2620:0:1cff:dead:beef::5dd) 366.212 ms 368.99 ms
368.89 ms 18 be9.bb01.prn2.tfbnw.net (2620:0:1cff:dead:beef::f5) 365.81 ms
366.327 ms 366.598 ms 19 ae10.dr02.prn1.tfbnw.net
(2620:0:1cff:dead:beef::1c27) 377.387 ms 365.613 ms 365.392 ms 23 * * * 24
ae10.dr02.prn1.tfbnw.net (2620:0:1cff:dead:beef::1c27) 387.156 ms !H 383.877
ms !H 374.672 ms !H

------
alexivanovs
If they guy is posting pics of himself on Twitter asking others to "dox him",
it could mean that he's pretty emotionally stable not to fall for the common
pitfalls when it comes to online hacking.

In that sense, it's very possible that he has access to some major database
dumps that the public is unaware of, and given that he is also claiming the
glory behind the Malaysia Airlines hack; it's clear that he does more than
DDoS, no matter what the more educated hackers are saying.

A long way to go for a secure internet, that's for sure.

